# The Australian citizenship test!



## numbercruncher (27 August 2007)

Fancy doing the proposed Immigration test ?



> New immigrants to this country will soon have to sit a multiple choice test on Australian values before being granted citizenship.
> 
> The government yesterday released a 40-page draft guide detailing Australian values and sample questions for the quiz.
> 
> It's time to put yourself in the shoes of a new arrival to Australia. Do you know enough to call this place home?




http://news.ninemsn.com.au/quiz/default.aspx?quizid=2420


I just did it got 19 out of 20 correct, of all things i could of got wrong I got the date of Australia day wrong  


Good-Luck, post result below if you like


----------



## theasxgorilla (27 August 2007)

*Re: The Australian citizenship test !*

100% of course.


----------



## sam76 (27 August 2007)

*Re: The Australian citizenship test !*



theasxgorilla said:


> 100% of course.





yep, me too.


----------



## Stan 101 (27 August 2007)

19/20... I got our national flower wrong...Damn my lack of horticultural experience..


----------



## jammin (27 August 2007)

Ahhhhh!!!!! only 19/20; Couldn't get my head around the difference between "head of guvmnt" and "head of state". When will they come for me????. I have an Aussie passport, honest. Its not a fake, no-one would intentionally plant a photo that bad in their passport.


----------



## juw177 (27 August 2007)

Is there a bit of censorship going on here?

This not on the smh, but is one of the top stories on http://news.bbc.co.uk/

edit: ooops, it is there, but it looked like a story about Don Bradman.


----------



## imajica (27 August 2007)

19/20  got the national flower wrong - I thought wattle would be too obvious

they should have put in this question:

What is the difference between a  Bogan and a Westie?

hehe


----------



## Awesomandy (27 August 2007)

I've got 20/20, and I'm a migrant myself. 
I'm not really sure if having such a test is a good idea, but if I can get 100% without studying, then it's definitely not asking for too much from any potential immigrants.


----------



## Rafa (27 August 2007)

i thought this one was a trick question...

12. 	Who do Members of Parliament represent?

Australian businesses
The people of their electorate
Themselves
Their local footy club


But besides that... all good!


----------



## Julia (27 August 2007)

19/20.  Didn't know the year of Federation.


----------



## Happy (27 August 2007)

Does test have 20 questions, or there are 200 questions and there are 20 randomly picked for every candidate?


----------



## nioka (27 August 2007)

Rafa said:


> i thought this one was a trick question...
> 
> 12. 	Who do Members of Parliament represent?
> 
> ...



I had to tell a white lie to get that one right. The test is better than I had expected it to be and anyone expecting Aussie cits should expect to have to pass it.


----------



## websman (27 August 2007)

13/20   Not bad for a Redneck.


----------



## insider (27 August 2007)

I got seventeen out of twenty  I thought I would've failed cos I don't know Australian History from a hole in the wall. I guess that's what makes me Australian Y'know going through schools that don't teach anything about it


----------



## drmb (27 August 2007)

18/20 - what do I know anyway, was born in Africa. Ask me about the great, green, greasy Limpopo River, all covered with fever trees. Then I'll know everything.


----------



## samtomo (27 August 2007)

20/20 - guess i must know something after all...


----------



## wayneL (27 August 2007)

Rafa said:


> i thought this one was a trick question...
> 
> 12. 	Who do Members of Parliament represent?
> 
> ...



ROFL

Damn I was tempted to put the real answer down. 

19/20


----------



## wayneL (27 August 2007)

You only have to get 12/20 right to pass? You could just about guess that many based on common sense. On that basis, it seems like a total waste of time.


----------



## barnz2k (27 August 2007)

too true.
Read this on SMH thismorning and they listed them but didnt show the options (that I saw anyway). And at that point I thought I would fail miserably.

However with multiple choice, I got 17/20. Better than I thought - I know absolutely NOTHING about government which is half of it, but I guessed them.
Id say take away the multple choice options!...but then Id fail.. and I was born in and raised in Aus...


----------



## greggy (27 August 2007)

wayneL said:


> You only have to get 12/20 right to pass? You could just about guess that many based on common sense. On that basis, it seems like a total waste of time.



Did the test and was lucky to get 20.  I'm a bit cynical about the test as I reckon its just more government paperwork.  A fun, but useless test just the same.


----------



## GreatPig (27 August 2007)

Wow, I got 20/20. A few lucky guesses there. :

Not bad for a non-citizen (even if I have lived here for 25 years...)

GP


----------



## chops_a_must (27 August 2007)

Awesome... 7/20.


----------



## Woodchips (27 August 2007)

19/20.

I put the first line of the national anthem as "Once a jolly swagman..." 

WC :aus:


----------



## ZacR (27 August 2007)

19/20 Aargh!! Of all questions! 26th!! one day off, I HATE when I second guess myself


----------



## TMo (28 August 2007)

20/20  Almost lost it with the flower though - isn't the wattle the state flower for NSW as well?


----------



## MattB (28 August 2007)

I think there's too much emphasis on government/politics in that form...  

At my work there are many different backgrounds...  most of them wouldn't have a clue about "Who is the queens representative in Australia?"...   I don't care who is (got it right though ) -  to me the important facts are I vote, I work I pay taxes and I don't break the law in Australia...  oh, and I love a cold beer & bbq; and so do all the non-australians I know! 

Sounds like it's entry to a political social club, not a country! :


----------



## nomore4s (28 August 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Awesome... 7/20.




lol, chops we'll have to send you back...........:

Where is it Freo supporters come from anyway? Mars???


----------



## BIG BWACULL (28 August 2007)

TMo said:


> 20/20  Almost lost it with the flower though - isn't the wattle the state flower for NSW as well?



I Think its  the Waratah,


----------



## TMo (28 August 2007)

BIG BWACULL said:


> I Think its  the Waratah,




Ah ... yep, that's it. My bad.


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (28 August 2007)

hahahaha hey chops i must admit that suprises me 7 / 20 !

and here i was thinking that you knew everything about anything :

Maybe politcal & economic history/ideologies are your strong points aye champ


----------



## chops_a_must (28 August 2007)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> hahahaha hey chops i must admit that suprises me 7 / 20 !
> 
> and here i was thinking that you knew everything about anything :
> 
> Maybe politcal & economic history/ideologies are your strong points aye champ



Lol!

I didn't even read the answers and just randomly clicked, seeing how I'd go. And there you go. Lol!


----------



## wayneL (1 October 2007)

LOL


----------



## Happy (2 October 2007)

On the positive note, at least new citizens will know that they are in Australia.


----------



## Bluesky (2 October 2007)

19/20 for me too


----------



## megla (2 October 2007)

17/20 but hey, try this one instead

http://www.theage.com.au/articles/2007/08/28/1188067108372.html?page=fullpage#contentSwap1

I like this,
4. Explain the following passage: "In the arvo last Chrissy the relos rocked up for a barbie, some bevvies and a few snags. After a bit of a Bex and a lie down we opened the pressies, scoffed all the chockies, bickies and lollies. Then we drained a few tinnies and Mum did her block after Dad and Steve had a barney and a bit of biffo."


----------



## wayneL (2 October 2007)

megla said:


> 17/20 but hey, try this one instead
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/articles/2007/08/28/1188067108372.html?page=fullpage#contentSwap1
> 
> ...



OMG! I actually understood that without even having to think. Disturbing!


----------



## drmb (3 October 2007)

TMo said:


> 20/20  Almost lost it with the flower though - isn't the wattle the state flower for NSW as well?




NSW state flower is the Waratah! Telopea speciosissima, (spectacular flower seen from afar!) I grow Shady Lady variety in my garden in the ACT, much more hardy than the wild type.


----------



## Santob (3 October 2007)

Happy said:


> On the positive note, at least new citizens will know that they are in Australia.




And know that English isn't a match for Jingoism here.


----------



## Timmy (14 September 2008)

The link to the sample citizienship test in the first post is no longer active.
Here is an alternative link:

http://www.smh.com.au/news/general/take-the-test/2007/08/27/1188066989789.html

And another:

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,21752541-2,00.html


----------



## acpt (4 January 2013)

There are 20 questions in actual test, and you have to correctly answer at least 15 questions, which is 75% score to pass. Australian Citizenship: Our Common Bond booklet published by Department of Immigration and Citizenship is the only source to prepare for test, including few sample test. There are also few websites you can practice and boost confidence, websites provide free sample test and huge questions bank to practice. /www.australiancitizenshippracticetest.com.au is one of them giving opportunity to practice free sample questions, with recommendation, assessment and huge questions bank to practice.


----------



## pixel (4 January 2013)

acpt said:


> There are 20 questions in actual test, and you have to correctly answer at least 15 questions, which is 75% score to pass. Australian Citizenship: Our Common Bond booklet published by Department of Immigration and Citizenship is the only source to prepare for test, including few sample test. There are also few websites you can practice and boost confidence, websites provide free sample test and huge questions bank to practice. /www.australiancitizenshippracticetest.com.au is one of them giving opportunity to practice free sample questions, with recommendation, assessment and huge questions bank to practice.




that website looks fishy
wouldn't a Government website provide that kind of "education" for free?

PS: I used Timmy's link and also scored 19/20
Was too parochial and made our "Lord" John Forrest the first PM.


----------



## Miss Hale (4 January 2013)

I used Timmy's link too and also got 19/20.  I got the floral emblem wrong as I had seen the waratah when scanning through the thread for an active link to the questions, the power of suggestion! I would have got it right had I thought about it though, thanks to a certain poem by and English poetess


----------



## McLovin (4 January 2013)

pixel said:


> that website looks fishy




Ya thinks...



> Most of the members of parliament is belong to political parties. Some members are not belong to any political party, and they are called




Pidgeon English, nice! You b'long me.



> Why Opera House and Harbour Bridge are famous all over the world?
> 
> A
> 
> ...




Why I laff?



> Which of following is correct?
> A
> Australia is a monarchy
> 
> ...




This one told me I was wrong for saying Australia is a monarchy...



> Which continents have only one nation?
> A
> 
> New Zealand
> ...




I thought this was a trick question, so I ticked Fiji.


----------



## pixel (4 January 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> I used Timmy's link too and also got 19/20.  I got the floral emblem wrong as I had seen the waratah when scanning through the thread for an active link to the questions, the power of suggestion! I would have got it right had I thought about it though, *thanks to a certain poem by and English poetess*




ahh, is that where the paint makers get their punchline from?
"Wattyl they think of next?"

but seriously: has that test ever been put into practice? Or was it defeated like the earlier one, where Johnny H wanted new citizens to know the Don and be able to recite the Man from Snowy River?


----------



## DocK (4 January 2013)

I'm ashamed to say I did not know our first PM, thought we had 1M more people than we have, and got one of the others wrong that I can't remember.  Can I still be an Aussie with 17/20?


----------



## pixel (4 January 2013)

DocK said:


> I'm ashamed to say I did not know our first PM, thought we had 1M more people than we have, and got one of the others wrong that I can't remember.  Can I still be an Aussie with 17/20?




Don't fret about the 21M, DocK; the answers were correct in 2007; meanwhile, with all the boats arriving, we're already well over 22M. And if you can remember Miss Perfect, Mischa B, you'll never forget the name of our first PM (except I thought he'd been the second - d'oh!)


----------



## burglar (5 January 2013)

pixel said:


> Don't fret about the 21M, DocK; the answers were correct in 2007; meanwhile, with all the boats arriving, we're already well over 22M. And if you can remember Miss Perfect, Mischa B, you'll never forget the name of our first PM (except I thought he'd been the second - d'oh!)




I guessed 18.5million (though I did include all the best aussies in my estimate)
Thought Ben Chifley was the first PM and thought I knew some of the national anthem.

Also, I cannot tell the difference between Federal and Commonwealth.




I should be deported! :


----------



## DocK (5 January 2013)

pixel said:


> Don't fret about the 21M, DocK; the answers were correct in 2007; meanwhile, with all the boats arriving, we're already well over 22M. And if you can remember Miss Perfect, Mischa B, you'll never forget the name of our first PM (except I thought he'd been the second - d'oh!)




Oh good news on the population then as I thought about 22M - elevates me to 18/20 so I guess I can stay.  I daresay as I'm a middle-aged woman the delightful Mischa Barton holds a little less power to enshrine her name forever in my brain, than perhaps in yours  I'll do better if I remember that one of my favourite Aussie poets is named for him (I assume).  Burglar, I also answered Chifley, although I must admit he was the only really early one I could think of.  Actually, I've decided to award myself bonus points for answering the question re our Gov General with her name - I think that's only fair!


----------

